# Mickey/Thompson valve covers



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anybody run these valve covers. I am cleaning, sanding, more cleaning and more sanding these valve covers getting them ready for painting. Just wondering if anyone runs these, how well they seal with the a good basket. I am thinking of 
replacing the standard blue ones on my 455, as I have a slight leak at the valve cover and need to redo the gaskets. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I run the finned aluminum on my cars. I gave up on polishing them, and now just paint them the flat aluminum color. They hold up well and look good. Easier than chrome.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have run the old Cal Custom finned aluminum covers. Because they don't bend like the steel ones, they seal really well. I'm running the stock chrome ones these days, though.


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

I run the M/T valve covers. They seal fine.


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool thanks I will post some pics after painting them and get them installed 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a set of M/T that I bought at a swap for cheap. They are on the wall now but could come down soon. I wonder how they would come out with a powdercoat job?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a set years ago....very nice. You could blast them and powder coat. Or polish them up real nice, they will look great.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I've also seen them powdercoated, except for the top of the ribs, the top flat rectangle, an the M/T....they are all flat and level, and polish just those parts....very cool and nostalgic looking.


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay I got my covers painted I used VHT wrinkle plus 350 paint. Three coats and I think they look fantastic. I was thinking about sanding the letters and gills to aluminum finish for some contrast but I am liking the black on black a lot more as that is more my style. Now just waiting on the gaskets from summit. Hope to get them installed this week. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks good! I just saw a pair on e-bay if you want another set!:cheers E


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

I just bought these today... 

PONTIAC VALVE COVERS, HOLLEY ALUMINUM CAST, NOS M/T | eBay


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice buy.....I'm waiting for word on a set of Billet-Tek covers from Tin Indian...I have "special needs" or would grab up a set of finned aluminum covers........:cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Just for comparison sake.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

make sure they do not send the 5 bolt ones, those are not Pontiac (pic1)...pic 3 are the Pontiacs 4 bolts...nice covers, looking for a good deal on some M/T's myself.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

And I thought I was the only one that noticed that... lol.... I have a pair of M/T's myself. They're a pain in the rectum to clean. I'm going to opt for a set of chrome Edelbrock covers. Their basic, easy to clean style. Haven't looked real close, but it seems I might have to take the wiper motor off to get the M/T cover off on the one side..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you decide to get rid of them Green PM me....i have tall chrome and with the bigger brake booster mine are tight but the will come off w/o having to remove it or the washer pump


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I can do that. I even bought a set of Felpro gaskets and T-bar bolts awhile ago. Just need the covers.......


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

cool, let me know


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Just bug me every once in awhile so I don't forget. The only reason I mention that is, I'm pretty busy at work right now. Last I saw, our local(25 miles away) O'Reilly store has 1 set of Edelbrock covers. Wouldn't ya know it, they're for a Pontiac!


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.

I have a pair of ally MT covers on a 389' they have the "Pontiac" logo embossed on the surface area where the breather hole usually is and finned MT breather boxes on the sides instead. I was told these are rare and havent seen any like this yet. I believe they date around mid sixties. Anyone else seen a pair like these?? :cheers


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Got everthing installed today. Pretty stoked on the outcome 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

Since Offenhauser still makes valve covers for Pontiac I purchased a set since they were high enought fit my valve train. I have not head any problems with leaks and they look period correct.


----------

